# Inglot Haul + Pics



## jamezbreh (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry about the photo quality. These photos were taken with my iPhone. Let me know if you'd like to see some swatches!

  	Inglot Cream Foundation #38
  	Inglot Cream Concealer #35
  	Inglot AMC Pressed Powder #67
  	Inglot AMC Multicolour System Bronzing Powder #76
  	Inglot AMC Eye Pencil #89
  	Inglot Perfect Length & Define Mascara
  	Inglot Eyebrow Pencil #503
  	Inglot Lipstick Cream #106
  	Inglot AMC Lip Gloss #545
  	Inglot Matte Collection AMC Lip Pencil #25
  	Inglot AMC Cream Blush #90
  	Inglot Under Makeup Base
  	Inglot Eye Makeup Base
  	Inglot Freedom System Eye Shadow Matte Square #395
  	Inglot Freedom System Eye Shadow Pearl Square #606
  	Inglot Freedom System Eye Shadow Shine Square #21
  	Inglot Freedom System Eye Shadow Double Sparkle Square #465
  	Inglot AMC Pure Pigment Eye Shadow #30
  	Inglot AMC Pure Pigment Eye Shadow #75


----------



## JaMK (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  I never heard of or used Inglot productts.  Their products look nice..I just went to the Inglot website to check it out....


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome haul!!! #21 shadow is one of my favorites.


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Great haul!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy all your goodies! Their eyeshdows and pigments are amazing!


----------



## buthekitch (Aug 11, 2013)

Enjoy!! I love Inglot!


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice haul!!! I need to get into Inglot.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 3, 2013)

I need to visit London again and buy more.


----------



## dallasashley (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome haul! I've heard great things about Inglot shadows plus the color selection is incredible.


----------



## Ms Jelena (Sep 17, 2013)

That is one amazing haul!!!


----------



## elenaa (Sep 22, 2013)

nice!


----------



## BeautyHeartUs (Sep 22, 2013)

How do you like the cream blush, I would love to know cause I might want to buy one soon


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd love to see swatches, I have some inglot shadows but have never tried any other items


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice haul!  I have a Small collection of their products, but my favorites are the matte shadows and the potted lip paint #60 (my favorite MAC artist was wearing it and I fell in love; it's a pigmented peach color that gives your lips this very Sexy but innocent Baby Lips look, and the scent is delicious!).


----------



## shedontusejelly (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice haul! I've never tried Inglot but their products look great!


----------



## bchow1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Amazing haul!


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice haul!!! Looks like you've got everything you need for a good kit


----------



## LisaLisaLii (Sep 23, 2014)

OMG! I have to go to a Inglot store!


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

